# Favorite Piece of Clothing/Accessory Right Now?



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

What are your favorite clothing/accessory/shoes etc. right now?

For me, it's a pair of pale pink boots, an oversized green sweater, an oversized dark turquoise pullover, and a gray choker w/little gray beads. Feel free to post photos too!


----------



## N a t (Jan 8, 2017)

This grey dress I have, the choker I made by hand (hemp I think?), my slipknot hoodie, my baggy grey sweatpants, I too have an oversized green sweater I love, and every single one of my beanies and my snapback. Oh, and my combat boots. I have many other things I love to wear...


----------



## piichinu (Jan 8, 2017)

my blinding white adidas superstars


----------



## mogyay (Jan 8, 2017)

i have this thing about cut out elbow pieces right now haha. bought *this* jumper a couple weeks ago and i've been living in it! also obsessed with my baby blue doc marten shoes i got for xmas!!!! *these* are them! and basically anything pink, i'm really into pink lately


----------



## kelpy (Jan 9, 2017)

this thread looks like fun ;o

my soft flannel hoodie which i wear too much and i got from the women's section whoops
:,)
my beanie
and these REALLY cute polar bear slippers


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 9, 2017)

My Sanrio socks! <3 Also my pok?mon t-shirt I got for Christmas! (Thanks brother :3)


----------



## verb1999 (Jan 9, 2017)

I went to this rock concert in downtown Minneapolis a couple weeks ago.  I saw a band called Norma Jean.  In these rock show crowds, it's packed, and it gets HOT.  You start moving around at all, and you're coming out of that place pretty sweaty.  Knowing this ahead of time, I always try to run into a concert with just short sleeves.  I live in Minnesota, where temperatures are typically below freezing during December.  Well this night, they were sub-zero.  Temperature was like minus-10, and it was very, very windy.  Which means it's very dangerous to even be outside, for any amount of time.  I ran probably half to three-quarters of a mile from my car to the music venue in just that T-shirt, and I swear to God I thought I was going to die if it was just a little further.  It was very, very painful.  I thought I was incredibly stupid, and will never do that again in those weather conditions.  A lesson lived, is a lesson learned.

I tell you that story lol   to tell you that for the walk BACK to the car after the concert, I bought a hoodie from Norma Jean's merch table.  It wasn't this exactly, but very similar:

http://http://normajean.merchdirect.com/products/59248-almighty-black-pullover-sweatshirt

And I haven't taken it off since.  So to answer the original post question:  this hoodie.  

p.s.  It just might have saved my life on my way back to the car lol


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 9, 2017)

Black velvet pencil skirt I bought with some Christmas money
An oversized denim jacket with fleece lining
A choker with small sequins attached to it (it's really pretty but I only wear it if I'm going to dress up nice)
Two plain rose gold rings I wear practically everyday
My brown snood!! Or infinity scarf? I've heard so many different names for them, but either way I adore it. I wear it practically all the time. :')


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 9, 2017)

high top vans, and my band t-shirts


----------



## Haskell (Jan 9, 2017)

Boots, Jeans (Black or blue), T-Shirt, unbuttoned dress shirt that matches my boots or a leather jacket.


----------



## hamster (Jan 9, 2017)

my leopard print jacket, my large hoop earrings, my oversized gray zipped hoodie, my pink & gold pleated trousers & all of my jeans


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm loving the flannel shirts I bought on black Friday. I wear them with my favorite jeans.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 9, 2017)

my knit hats, and tall fuzzy boots


----------



## Crash (Jan 9, 2017)

a black bell sleeved top from forever 21, doc martens, diamond earrings my boyfriend got me, and an octopus tentacle ring my little sister got me this christmas. i reallllly need to get more clothes D:


----------



## Zireael (Jan 9, 2017)

Last spring I ordered a Korean black dress with pink flower print on the bottom, it's absolutely my favourite thing to wear. The sleeves are short and transparent and the collar has a long-tailed bow that hangs down the front, the whole thing is so beautiful, not to mention incredibly soft. I always feel really nice wearing it, it's perfect in the summer but also for nights out because it's black, so it looks pretty classy.

Another one of my favourites is my Dota Crystal Maiden hoodie that I bought at Gamescom last year in Germany. It's actually surprisingly warm because it's fleece-lined on the inside, so it's nice to wear around the house when it's cold or on casual days out. The shoulders are cloaked in a really cute shawl similar to the character, it's amazing lol.


----------



## Lululand (Jan 9, 2017)

My favorite clothing item I own is this huge off-shoulder oversized shirt-tunic thing. It's white with a car being lifted off the floor by colourful balloons on the front. I usually wear it with leggings or denim shorts and my huge ass hoop earrings + candy pink all-star shoes and it's fabulous and casual at the same time. 

Too bad it's a summer shirt and I'm stuck in stupid winter still


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 9, 2017)

My hoodies, they're ace.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 9, 2017)

I brought a top a while ago that's got black and white stripes with a little lace up bit in the front. I love stripes and I love the lace up bits on shirts, and now I finally found one that's not cropped or too short for me! So it's my favourite shirt right now 

I also got a nice scarf with a black and white owl pattern on it that's summery, which is perfect since it's summer here, that I've been wearing a lot lately


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 9, 2017)

My luxurious leopard print coat I got for Christmas. It fits perfectly and it's so cozy!! And it makes me feel like a diva.


----------



## piske (Jan 9, 2017)

mogyay said:


> i have this thing about cut out elbow pieces right now haha. bought *this* jumper a couple weeks ago and i've been living in it! also obsessed with my baby blue doc marten shoes i got for xmas!!!! *these* are them! and basically anything pink, i'm really into pink lately



Love both of those things, mog! I'm super into pink lately too~


----------



## mogyay (Jan 9, 2017)

Ghostelle said:


> Love both of those things, mog! I'm super into pink lately too~



it's a big change from my usual all black wardrobe but i'm embracing it <3


----------



## piske (Jan 9, 2017)

mogyay said:


> it's a big change from my usual all black wardrobe but i'm embracing it <3



You're too cool for me, mog! I wish I could pull off all black but I'd look super silly trying it ;A;


----------



## mogyay (Jan 9, 2017)

Ghostelle said:


> You're too cool for me, mog! I wish I could pull off all black but I'd look super silly trying it ;A;



shush i bet you good in anything!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 9, 2017)

My grey oversized hoodie and sweatpants right now.


----------



## piske (Jan 9, 2017)

mogyay said:


> shush i bet you good in anything!



<333


----------



## Tao (Jan 9, 2017)

My new work shoes because they have Velcro instead of laces.

All shoes should be Velcro.


----------



## ibelleS (Jan 9, 2017)

A blue-purple beanie and a fleecey plaid PJ shirt


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2017)

2 oversized shirts and a pair of cuffed leggings all of which i only wear indoors


----------



## KatRose (Jan 9, 2017)

My favorite piece of clothing right now is this lacey and flower-y top I just bought the other day. Favorite accessory is a blue lace agate crystal my mom bought for me on my birthday from this neat crystal shop.


----------



## piske (Jan 10, 2017)

Bump. wanna hear more!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 11, 2017)

I hardly accessorise anymore.. so I'd say my belt! I always wear a black leather belt with my outfits.. it just feels wrong without it :'D


----------



## piske (Jan 11, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> I hardly accessorise anymore.. so I'd say my belt! I always wear a black leather belt with my outfits.. it just feels wrong without it :'D



OOH, what kind of belt? c:


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2017)

i have a huge denim sheepskin levi's jacket that used to be my mum's in the 90s and i recently bought a maroon corduroy jacket that i love too.


----------



## piske (Jan 11, 2017)

^ That jacket sounds nice and cozy <3


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 11, 2017)

Ghostelle said:


> OOH, what kind of belt? c:



it's the simplest belt you can ask for :3 just black leather. I got it from Muji :'D


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 11, 2017)

I love a black bracelet I have that says "Music Saves Lives". Because it does, enough said.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

These plain black (combat-esque, but not really) boots I got for Christmas bc they go with almost anything and I'm lazy when I pick out outfits sometimes so it's perfect.


----------



## Dim (Jan 11, 2017)

Honestly? Anything that will keep me warm from the freaking cold. Two hoodies plus a thermal shirt does the trick!


----------



## ZoeNeko (Jan 12, 2017)

long sleeves desu


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 12, 2017)

I swear I thought someone misposted a new leaf thread in brewsters


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 12, 2017)

A pink camo hoodie I got from our kmart before it closed </3


----------



## piske (Jan 12, 2017)

Nox said:


> Honestly? Anything that will keep me warm from the freaking cold. Two hoodies plus a thermal shirt does the trick!



Haha, I suppose that is a fair answer during the wintertime!


----------



## kitz (Jan 13, 2017)

I like wearing a plain old T-shirt and blue jeans. Comfort comes first for me.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 13, 2017)

I am currently obsessed with wingtip shoes. (And adorable mori/seiso dresses, sweaters and clothing in general.) I used to wear nothing but jeans, sneakers and shirts but now I can be able to pick out and slowly build my wardrobe with unusual/uncommon clothes.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 13, 2017)

aside from my PJs, which i wear 24/7 when i'm at home, my favourite item of clothing is probably a black and white striped skater skirt i've had for years. it pulls on with elastic, is the perfect length (lots of skirts are super short on me), and goes with everything. i usually just wear it with a plain grey shirt or one of my bf's band / adidas shirts

i wish i had more clothes but shopping for clothes makes me super anxious, mehhhhh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 13, 2017)

My favorite thing right now is my new peacoat, it's my first real coat in a million years, fits like a glove and is SO warm, I also wear the same skirt every other day, it's a long heavy multi layer tulle skirt and it's my fave ever, I really wish they were still making them cause I need to buy a few more since this one it already getting damaged a bit at the bottom since I wear it all the time.


----------



## piske (Jan 13, 2017)

kellyon said:


> I'm fond of oversized sweaters and jeans. Very comfy



Me too <3


----------

